# Tuberolabium kotoense



## Pete (Dec 4, 2011)

a nice species from Taiwan that is very fragrant


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 4, 2011)

wow!
pleasantly fragrant or overpowering?


----------



## Pete (Dec 4, 2011)

pleasant. kinda spicy


----------



## W. Beetus (Dec 4, 2011)

Interesting! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 4, 2011)

DANG!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 4, 2011)

You have fantastic plants, Pete!


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 5, 2011)

Excellent!!!! Jean


----------



## Lycaste53 (Dec 5, 2011)

Very, very beautiful
Best regards, Gina


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 7, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 9, 2011)

Wonderful little gems!!


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 13, 2011)

:clap::clap: AWESOME!!! :drool::drool:
I sure wouldn't want to be the one to count the number of flowers for award judging on this species!


----------

